# How to add Solver to OOO?



## graudeejs (May 10, 2010)

How to add Sover in OpenOffice.org?
I have packages, I have solver, I have no idea, how to import it (never needed it, until now)

http://files.bsdroot.lv/FreeBSD/OpenOffice.org-3.2.0-i686/


----------



## graudeejs (May 10, 2010)

Oh nevermind, I got answer on #openoffice.org @ freenode
http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/source/solver.html explained everything, thanks to cloph

I thought that 400+MB solver file was module, that I need to import somehow


----------

